# Heading out tomorrow to get the new addition!



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

So tomorrow night Lauren, Krystal and I will be leaving headed for Idaho to Stans! I am going to pick up HoneyBunch! She is going to be a great new addition and will be going out to the April Las Vegas show with me as well.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats Holly, can't wait to see what ya do with her.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Grats Holly that's great. Shes a real looker and I bet shes way more then looks lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aireal said:


> Congrats Holly, can't wait to see what ya do with her.


I am gonna take her to dog shows and make her stand pretty, and dress her all in pink, with fluffy things!!!! I am gonna go all fur mommy on Fire's bulldog muahahahaha!:thumbsup:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^ hahaha.... make sure you paint her nails too! ...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> ^^ hahaha.... make sure you paint her nails too! ...


For sure! They can match mine and Xenas lmao! Poor dog will never know what hit her.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

YAY! ROAD TRIP!!!
Wait, I'm not close enough to tag along. This is lame.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm so bringing pink glittery nail polish and painting doggy toes. Oooo you can use that Zebra collar now  oh yea and the girls will get their pack tomorrow too yay. :woof: were gunna have so much fun


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> I'm so bringing pink glittery nail polish and painting doggy toes. Oooo you can use that Zebra collar now  oh yea and the girls will get their pack tomorrow too yay. :woof: were gunna have so much fun


Bring polish and we can get Stan!!!! Hehehehehe


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I am so stoked for this trip! I can't wait. Although Kenny and Odin are gunna party it up for superbowl while I'm gone, silly boys! 

And no pink for me! My secret pup will be wearing teal


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol Ryan's ordering a UFC fight so I think the boys will be ok with out me for 24 hours  lol although last time I left the state without Ryan every thing I saw kept reminding me of him and I totally had a melt down and cried like a baby lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey Stan what's the weather like out there? Is it snowy and cold right now?


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I hate you guys. *crosses arms and pouts*


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

its 42 now.. snow melting off.. Highways and roadways traveled often are completely bare.. snow in surrounding areas melting off can see dirt! it was like 16in now its like 6in... Ive been cleaning the driveway for the kids to play basketball..


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Congrats. Too bad I'm not on the way or you could visit me too.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Brave girls. Does anyone know who Stan really is? Is there a cabin by the lake? Hey Stan, you guys actually play basketball in Idaho LOL?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Saint Francis said:


> Brave girls. Does anyone know who Stan really is? Is there a cabin by the lake? Hey Stan, you guys actually play basketball in Idaho LOL?


You think we are brave? Stan is brave. We are what is to be fear :angeldevi


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Im the guy in north idaho with real bulldogs .. not to many up this way.. Shooooot ain't skeered~


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol damn straight Holly. Your do on my zombie appocolyps team


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Im the guy in north idaho with real bulldogs .. not to many up this way.. Shooooot ain't skeered~


I'm the guy in Northern Indiana who can play basketball...and I have a set of coveted bulldogs, but they're not real good at basketball yet:hammer: BTW, you guys have 40 degree temps and we are at 1o-15 below zero wind chills today. It's days like this I wish I had an inside job...then again with our jet stream it may be 40 in a day or so LOL.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I don't play much Bball anymore.. however Im a yoga nerd for sure.... that doesnt mean I would enjoy having my nails painted, yoga was invented for warriors and priests; even if I do like my nails painted... Hahaha.. :roll:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> Lol damn straight Holly. Your do on my zombie appocolyps team


Hey! I'm not shabby either! I'm a good shot and can fix things too! Lolol

Oh what part of Idaho are we goin to again? I bet there's good wheelin up there


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Hey! I'm not shabby either! I'm a good shot and can fix things too! Lolol


:goodpost::goodpost: Shes our mechanic when shit goes down!!!!!! Ya'll just got to make it to me and mu under ground Zombie fortress!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow she sure is a cutie! So psyched for you guys! Love road trips especially to get a doggie!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> even if I do like my nails painted... Hahaha.. :roll:


Oh it's a good thing we can't stay long! We could do your hair, and get you a pretty dress..Oh wait that's Daves thing LMAO!!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Haha has Carley been sharing vids on fb?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

hahahaha!!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I am so jealous...you all have no idea... I am on the wrong side of the country... :/ 

Takes pictures of the trip for us!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG seriously LMAO right now!! You guys are hilarious!! :hug: I'm so stoked for tomorrow  were gunna have a blast. Lauren your always on my Zombie team too girl  I was just thinking about our last road trip, Holly was guarding the b room like a warrior bouts to stab somebody lol. LA was a bit crazy, crack dealers under the bridge making deals and shit. Oh and we were smack dab in the middle of a high speed chase on the freeway. I'm all hanging out the window taking pictures XD. Ah good times, good times lol.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I almost told you to grab a to go bag Krystal; I could use a small ink job.. Wait for next time


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww man  I wish we had time for some stabbing. That's ok that just means we have to come back


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> OMG seriously LMAO right now!! You guys are hilarious!! :hug: I'm so stoked for tomorrow  were gunna have a blast. Lauren your always on my Zombie team too girl  I was just thinking about our last road trip, Holly was guarding the b room like a warrior bouts to stab somebody lol. LA was a bit crazy, crack dealers under the bridge making deals and shit. Oh and we were smack dab in the middle of a high speed chase on the freeway. I'm all hanging out the window taking pictures XD. Ah good times, good times lol.


Hells yeah I was ready to stab a fool near your b room! Vicious women I tolds ya! Lol LA was def a memorable trip. We have the funnest road trips!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

It really was a memorable trip.  I had so much fun. I'm sure we can find a way to top it though


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> i'm sure we can find a way to top it though


las vegas!!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Next time just meet up here in WA - in the middle - and have a tat party in my living room


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> las vegas!!!!


Yes!!!!! :woof: :woof:


Carriana said:


> Next time just meet up here in WA - in the middle - and have a tat party in my living room


Sounds like a plan 


Firehazard said:


> :cheers:


:cheers: :woof: :woof:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> OMG seriously LMAO right now!! You guys are hilarious!! :hug: I'm so stoked for tomorrow  were gunna have a blast. Lauren your always on my Zombie team too girl  I was just thinking about our last road trip, Holly was guarding the b room like a warrior bouts to stab somebody lol. LA was a bit crazy, crack dealers under the bridge making deals and shit. Oh and we were smack dab in the middle of a high speed chase on the freeway. I'm all hanging out the window taking pictures XD. Ah good times, good times lol.


SWEEET!!!! I'm so excited too, even though i didnt sleep as much as i wanted to last night and now i have to work all day too. i hope today goes by super fast so it can be road trip time! and yes! i will bring my camera too 



American_Pit13 said:


> las vegas!!!!


i told Kenny, i dont care what it takes, we are going to Vegas! we both got the time off work and we just need to iron out the details. ill explain tonight 



Carriana said:


> Next time just meet up here in WA - in the middle - and have a tat party in my living room


hahahaha! i agree we need to do a west coast party thing


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes!!! West coast GP party


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Leaving pretty soon here!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

And were off  Holly and Lauren should be here any minute.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Almost 1am west coast time. Just passed a town called Weed. Lol.  having too much fun already lolololol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahahahaha.. did you stop for a deli snack from the grab bag?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Not I, but the u know Holly and Krystal! Lolololol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Weed and College.. Everyone gets turned around there.. haha.. See yall soon


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ya'll should be in the middle of nowhere oregon.. did ya'll see sasquatch yet?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Bahahahaha we were just talking about that. Lol. We just hit WA  damn it's cold as shit up here!!!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahaha.. Im sittin in frozen fog over here under the mtn..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

There was helllllllaaaa fog on the way home. I will have some pictures up soon after I get some sleep. She so tiny!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sleep well.. Ya'll made awesome timing!!! Glad to meet you all! Even though it felt like we all have known each other for years ....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> Sleep well.. Ya'll made awesome timing!!! Glad to meet you all! Even though it felt like we all have known each other for years ....


We have known each other for years! No sleep for me, I was a big girl and went to work as I should. Next time we will have more time and plan to actual be able to visit. I knew this would be a short there and back, but really me not counting that extra hour made us even shorter. Krystal was like 20-30 late :rain: Worth it! My dog is so cute! I want that little red one! If she disappears off your yard you know who has her :angeldevi

Honey loves the kids already. Her and Noodle are just the right size for each other.up:

Also my van is covered in Volcanic ash from WA lol..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahahahaha! Yeah watch out! They got Volcanoes .. LOL 

Hey you know almost everyone loves that Snooty lil Rascal.. I gotta take her everywhere just so she don't disappear..  My biggest challenge is fiding a male small enough I can breed her to him..  So far.. only ones I've seen are Clouse, ChBullshit/Alien, GRCH Banjo, and of course her brother and belly mate: Fitzwater.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

IT .. WAS .. SO... CLASSIC!!... While we all met for the first time a foolio strolls up and what does he ask? ... Wait for it... "what breed of pit is that" "is that a red" ?? 

Buahahahahaha! Lucky we were all in a good mood; that chum woulda been treated like a chump.. LOL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> IT .. WAS .. SO... CLASSIC!!... While we all met for the first time a foolio strolls up and what does he ask? ... Wait for it... "what breed of pit is that" "is that a red" ??
> 
> Buahahahahaha! Lucky we were all in a good mood; that chum woulda been treated like a chump.. LOL


It was perfect! Dude did not even know he was amongst the educated! I think my voice was more fully of despise than I thought since he left so quickly lol.

I was trying to remain nice and friendly  Didn't want to let my vicious Scorpio side come out and scare you away!:angeldevi We all looked at him like "Idiot."

I don't even remember what else he said, before he walked off. I was soooo freaking tired though, I could only focus on 1 person at a time.

It was also hella funny when you texted me about not speeding I had just gotten on a good stretch and was doing like 80. I looked at my phone and looked at the girls and was like "Stan said I can't speed." Slowed down as I was told  lmao



Firehazard said:


> I gotta take her everywhere just so she don't disappear..


Pfft I can steal you and her, I gots room in my mini to tie a dude up, so I can steal his dog lmao....


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahaha, yeah.. that was epic.. Oh you can burn one down in WA but if your doing 7 over and they see you thats 177-247 dollars! insane! IM so glad ya'll made it safely! To bad KG was late :rain: that is always a bite in the ass.. Im stoked you and Honeybunch bonded already up: AWESOME!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> Im stoked you and Honeybunch bonded already up: AWESOME!


She has bonded really well to the kids too. She loves my girls and wants to be with them most.

Same face lol


















"Why would you make that noise?"


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Super cute pics Nice addition. She is a pretty girl.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

She's such a pretty girl! Congrats!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, she is a great little house dog. She is small enough and just chills where she is told to so she is not joining the rotation. She has proven to be be perfect for roaming the house.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh it was such a fun trip, even if I am still tired as hell. Lol. I knew that dude was a chump even before he opened his mouth. If he only knew who he was talkin too. Lololol. 

I'm not used to y'alls lil bulldogs. Holly and I took turns sleepin with HoneyBunch in the back seat. Woulda never fit back there with my monster, he woulda squished me. 

But yeah the drive was awesome, I still can't get over how empty it is up there. U can tell us three girls are so used to CA. Well the valley part at least. Lolol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It was cold as shit is what I remember! Little bitch was worth the cold, but DAMN! I don't do cold


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh no Holly we had perfect timing  Ryan was just getting out of the shower when we pulled up so it ended up being the hair of the sack just like you said  lol. OMG Stan lol at that gas station fool. All three of us were like WTF dude? Lol. We definitely need to plan a full weekend trip so we can have more time to hang out


----------

